# Shaking



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a 67 GTO. I had the engine rebuilt and just got it back from paint. I bought some rims and tires off craigslist to get me up and running, my others were crack and dried out. 

I took her out on the freeway for the first time. She runs great until about 55-60 MPH. Then the shaking begins. So much so that I took the back roads home. The shaking is not in the steering so much. Just everywhere. 

All I know about the car is that She had been sitting for a couple of years before I got her last a year ago. Once I got her running before the engine rebuild I found that the transmission fluid pickup was lying sideways in the pan. Once I put it on correctly no problems. She was partially disassembled, mostly interior. She came with many extra parts including an extra drive shaft.

I'm planning on starting with having the rims and tires balanced. Then if I still have a problem, I'll have the driveshaft balanced. 

Any other suggestions? 

Thanks

Picasa Web Albums - Kevin Kaney - 67 Cabra


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

kjk990 said:


> I have a 67 GTO. I had the engine rebuilt and just got it back from paint. I bought some rims and tires off craigslist to get me up and running, my others were crack and dried out.
> 
> I took her out on the freeway for the first time. She runs great until about 55-60 MPH. Then the shaking begins. So much so that I took the back roads home. The shaking is not in the steering so much. Just everywhere.
> 
> ...


we need better discription of what is shaking. sounds like it could be a bad belt in a tire.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

No sound is heard. The best way I can describe it is... You know when you are driving next to an old piece of junk on the freeway and you see one tire bouncing constantly, extremely fast. Usually from bad shocks. Thats what it is like. both front seats are shaking back and forth about an inch about 2-3 per second. Definitely not a vibration. 

I forgot to tell you I have new shocks just installed.

Thanks


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

have the tires balanced first. if they can be balanced.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

tire balance..tire flat spots...alignment....bad shocks...Eric P.S. Your car, in faded red looked just like mine....


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I would recommend a quick check of your idler arm. A bad one would act like you describe.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What kind of rims are you using?? Uni-lug design wheels can be nearly impossible to center even though you use the right lug nuts.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

(Rukee) You are correct. They are unilug slotted mags, I bought them because of the almost new BFG Radial T/A tires. The front have the correct lug nuts the back are standard. Do you think I should replace the rears? I hae the correct oval shaped hole spacers.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Have it put up on a lift and do a run-out check of the wheels/tires. You most likely have an out of true mount up of one or more rims (unilug not indexed) or a sepo tire cord or out of balance tire (or tires) as mentioned. This to me feels like a rolling stock problem and not an engine/trans/driveline one. Check out the tires and wheels first, like these gentlemen have suggested..........


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

kjk990 said:


> (Rukee) You are correct. They are unilug slotted mags, I bought them because of the almost new BFG Radial T/A tires. The front have the correct lug nuts the back are standard. Do you think I should replace the rears? I hae the correct oval shaped hole spacers.


I fought a vibration in my GTO for years with the uni-lug Cragar wheels (have the right washers and shouldered nuts) until I had a friend of mine make me some rings that go inside the rims and centers them perfectly on the axle/hubs. He gets $35.00 for a set of 4. Not sure if they would fit your rims or not. But that could very well be your problem.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I had a set of unilug Cragers that wouldn't sit flush against the rear drums. They were resting against the balancing weight on the drum and would wobble, I had to use spacers.
Then I broke a handfull of rear wheel studs, and got rid of the rims. 
I had a 65 Chev pickup with a four speed and a bad rear u-joint. It would run smooth as could be until I shifted into fourth, then it would shake rattle and roll. I thought i had lost fourth, until I crawled under and found the bad joint. Enjoy!


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I just got back from having the wheels balanced. They put a foot long set of weights on each wheel. I went out and drove on the freeway for a while and she felt great. I only got up to about 70 before I had to slow down due to other vehicles on the road. She had no more shaking, except the normal old car rocking. 

Polyurethane bushings all around.

Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The ideal Christmas present.....Billet rim$ and new tire$....... Post a pic of the painted car!!!! Eric:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. If you need a "foot of weight", the rims/tires are very out of balance or untrue. For these cars, a single 1 or 2 ounce weight on each side of the rim usually gets the job done. I stopped using unilug rims in the '70's when I lost a wheel on the freeway on my '66 GTO and folded up the left rear quarter panel. Never again.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

X3 a row of weights is no good. In tech school more then 1 weight one a side or more then 2.75oz was a sore spot for my teacher.


----------

